# 4/30/2010 Late Afternoon/ Night Hunt



## gcpatt (Apr 30, 2010)

Me, Find and Catch, And Rutconger went to a new place and caught 2 decent boar hogs and 1 good boar.


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 1, 2010)

good hunt


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 1, 2010)

good hogs


----------



## Jester896 (May 1, 2010)




----------



## FIND and CATCH (May 1, 2010)

I'm sure glad we went over there off highway 129 so those other guys that hunted over there Thursday night don't have to come back we saved them a trip by going ahead and catching the hogs


----------



## kornbread (May 1, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> I'm sure glad we went over there off highway 129 so those other guys that hunted over there Thursday night don't have to come back we saved them a trip by going ahead and catching the hogs


lol yea they might want to stay home sunday and start looking for more dogs


----------



## Florida Curdog (May 1, 2010)

Good hunt.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 1, 2010)

Good Hog and Hunt.  Rut - we know u good some good dogs.


----------



## rutconger (May 1, 2010)

you catch hogs with dogs that will go hunting and get out for under your feet .had fun


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 1, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> I'm sure glad we went over there off highway 129 so those other guys that hunted over there Thursday night don't have to come back we saved them a trip by going ahead and catching the hogs



Just where off Hwy 129 did you hunt cause you might be speaking out of turn CUZ.


----------



## bertdawg (May 1, 2010)

good job


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 1, 2010)

kornbread said:


> lol yea they might want to stay home sunday and start looking for more dogs



Is that why you got thermal and night vision stuff, cause you couldn't find any good dogs?


----------



## FIND and CATCH (May 1, 2010)

*hey*

Naw I was in turn I had to take my turn after sombody else's dogs and right after the rain so I waited on my turn and with the way it looked ill wait again


----------



## sghoghunter (May 1, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Naw I was in turn I had to take my turn after sombody else's dogs and right after the rain so I waited on my turn and with the way it looked ill wait again


We didnt come out empty handed either,kerry ought to know by now that even though he rides with me everyday that I still dont tell everything.Seems like him and chris may have left a lil bit to early.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 1, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Naw I was in turn I had to take my turn after sombody else's dogs and right after the rain so I waited on my turn and with the way it looked ill wait again



NAW CUZ, I think you jumped the gun and was runnin' ya mouth when you didn't know what you was talkin' about! Which seems to be fairly regular.


----------



## rutconger (May 1, 2010)

CUZ wont to buy soom GOOD DOGS


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 1, 2010)

Depends what you call good dogs. I'm allways in the market to buy someone elses cull and make it a better dog.  I belive proper english would be "want " not "won't" Mr. Smartie Pants.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 1, 2010)

rutconger said:


> CUZ wont to buy soom GOOD DOGS


Who me?Tell me this when your dogs get a hog do you go to them?I do!!


:


----------



## rutconger (May 1, 2010)

some times i do. have health problems keepen me form hunt like i wont .i caugth one  of them hog by my self with one dog.  do you want to go hunting with me so you can say you been hog hunt instead of going to armodillos


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 1, 2010)

rutconger said:


> some times i do. have health problems keepen me form hunt like i wont .i caugth one  of them hog by my self with one dog.  do you want to go hunting with me so you can say you been hog hunt instead of going to armodillos



Health problems don't cause you to trash talk. There's a difference in kiddin' and funnin' and being a smart a'lick. You, hide and seek, and gcpeet ain't the only people that have a good hog dog. I've seen alot of good hogs caught that wasn't caught with ya'lls dogs.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 1, 2010)

rutconger said:


> some times i do. have health problems keepen me form hunt like i wont .i caugth one  of them hog by my self with one dog.  do you want to go hunting with me so you can say you been hog hunt instead of going to armodillos


Would you really let me tag along big buddy


----------



## rutconger (May 1, 2010)

just call me next time yall  go huntin were we can go behind yall and catch soom more hogs and make farmer happy. not kiddin


----------



## rutconger (May 1, 2010)

it not because i big but big anuff


----------



## FIND and CATCH (May 1, 2010)

*hey*



sghoghunter said:


> Would you really let me tag along big buddy


You wouldnt need those glasses if you hunted with us you could actually see ours because they aren't make believe


----------



## FIND and CATCH (May 1, 2010)

*ha*



eWarren19842008 said:


> Health problems don't cause you to trash talk. There's a difference in kiddin' and funnin' and being a smart a'lick. You, hide and seek, and gcpeet ain't the only people that have a good hog dog. I've seen alot of good hogs caught that wasn't caught with ya'lls dogs.



I tell ya what the next time y'all get a new place to go call us and we will pick up yalls slack AGAIN and y'all can claim um and save gas what ya say


----------



## gcpatt (May 1, 2010)

We aint got the best dogs, but they do good enough for us!!!!


----------



## brettcravey (May 1, 2010)

I have never hunted with any of yall, but i know know gcpatt, rutconger, and find and catch have some pretty good dogs!!!!!


----------



## kornbread (May 2, 2010)

eWarren19842008 said:


> Is that why you got thermal and night vision stuff, cause you couldn't find any good dogs?


i have enough dogs to say anytime you want to compare let me know i hunt all around your house and it would be quick! 912 309 0028 just let me know


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 2, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> I tell ya what the next time y'all get a new place to go call us and we will pick up yalls slack AGAIN and y'all can claim um and save gas what ya say



If me and you run into one another YOU WILL know what I say. I bet you won't have such a smart mouth when I'm looking you in the eyes either CUZ. Catching the hogs is one thing, but runnin' your mouth and not knowing when to shut is another. Now would be a good time shut it.


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 2, 2010)

kick his @$$ sea bass!!!!


----------



## WolfPack (May 2, 2010)

Well...this forum was getting a little over due for some drama.


----------



## FIND and CATCH (May 2, 2010)

*ha*



eWarren19842008 said:


> If me and you run into one another YOU WILL know what I say. I bet you won't have such a smart mouth when I'm looking you in the eyes either CUZ. Catching the hogs is one thing, but runnin' your mouth and not knowing when to shut is another. Now would be a good time shut it.



Ooo somebody can't take the heat can't catch no hogs so starting to get mad we wouldn't have come if you was gonna publicly whine to everyone


----------



## Jester896 (May 2, 2010)




----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 2, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Ooo somebody can't take the heat can't catch no hogs so starting to get mad we wouldn't have come if you was gonna publicly whine to everyone



There you go runnin' that mouth of your's again. Not mad. Just don't like some smart a'lick punk runnin' his gator. I got big shoulders and thick skin, so keep it up, big time. It won't be long and you'll be whimperin'. op2:


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 2, 2010)

I HUNTED WITH THOSE BOYS THURSDAY NIGHT.WASTED THE HOUR OF DAYLIGHT WE HAD ON SOME HEAD THE FARMER SUGGESTED AND DIDNT FIND THE HOGS UNTIL PITCH BLACK DARK IN THE WET STUFF BEHIND THE PINES.FARMER LEFT US THERE AND WE LEFT ABOUT TEN FIGURING WE COULD GO BACK SUNDAY IN THE DAYLIGHT AND WEAR THE REST OF THEM OUT. IF YOU GOT IN THERE FIRST TO GET AT THEM GOOD ON YOU AND IM SURE YOU HAVE GOOD DOGS BUT YOU DONT KNOW ME OR MINE FROM ADAM. EVERYONE OVER IN WORTH KNOWS RUT IS THE BIGGEST OUTLAW THERE IS AND HAS GIVEN HOGDOGGERS A HORRIBLE REPUTATION HERE SO CAREFUL OF THE COMPANY YOU KEEP. I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH ANY OF THE REST OF YALL BUT YOU SEEM TO HAVE ONE WITH ME AND IF THAT IS THE CASE NAME THE TIME AND PLACE


----------



## gcpatt (May 2, 2010)

Rut never hunted much in Worth county until he went to hunting with us and most of the time the landowners are with us and when their not we have called them ahead of time to tell them we are going to hunt.I do everything possible to keep the dogs off land we do not have right on, but every now and then we may lose a dog and it gets away from us. But we try to contact the land owner to get the dog back. I did not get on here talking crap i just posted pictures of hogs. I have rights where i hunt!!!


----------



## rutconger (May 2, 2010)

wy do you call me a outlaw you dont know me or them farmers running there mouths that just here what other jealous hunters tell them     that must not want hogs gone


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 2, 2010)

gcpatt said:


> Rut never hunted much in Worth county until he went to hunting with us and most of the time the landowners are with us and when their not we have called them ahead of time to tell them we are going to hunt.I do everything possible to keep the dogs off land we do not have right on, but every now and then we may lose a dog and it gets away from us. But we try to contact the land owner to get the dog back. I did not get on here talking crap i just posted pictures of hogs. I have rights where i hunt!!!



IM NOT ACCUSING YOU OF ANYTHING BUD AND DONT KNOW YOU. I MOVED HERE FIVE YEARS AGO FROM THE COAST AND WHEN I STARTED LOOKING FOR PLACES TO HUNT CLOSE TO THE HOUSE FOLKS KEPT ASKING IF I HUNTED WITH RUT AND I SAID NO I DONT KNOW HIM.THEN I WOULD GET TOLD NO  AND A STORY ABOUT A GATE TORE DOWN,HOGS LET LOOSE OR DOGS TRESPASSING.GOOD HUNTING TO YOU


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 2, 2010)

rutconger said:


> wy do you call me a outlaw you dont know me or them farmers running there mouths that just here what other jealous hunters tell them     that must not want hogs gone



ONLY MET YOU ONCE IN GEORGETOWN AND YOU WERE ON THE CLUB WE WERE HUNTING LOOKING FOR DOGS YOU CLAIMED. OTHER THAN THAT ITS JUST WHAT IVE BEEN TOLD TALKING TO FOLKS AROUND HERE. I DOUBT ANY HUNTER IS JEALOUS OF SOMEONE NEEDING TWO AIRLINE SEATS AND CARRYING HIS PEE IN A BAG


----------



## sghoghunter (May 2, 2010)

gcpatt said:


> Rut never hunted much in Worth county until he went to hunting with us and most of the time the landowners are with us and when their not we have called them ahead of time to tell them we are going to hunt.I do everything possible to keep the dogs off land we do not have right on, but every now and then we may lose a dog and it gets away from us. But we try to contact the land owner to get the dog back. I did not get on here talking crap i just posted pictures of hogs. I have rights where i hunt!!!


Gcpatt I dont know you nor do you know me.Also I only know rut and justin when I see them and neither one of them know me cause I stood 10 ft from rut in waycross a few weeks ago and also was 10 ft from justin and neither one said one word to me good or bad.With that said you aint the one that started all this fuss so you wont hear me talkn about you.Now with that said I think about as much of the other two as a steaming pile of whale dung.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 2, 2010)

Why can't we be friends? Why can't we be friends? I bet I KNOW!


----------



## rutconger (May 3, 2010)

see that is what im talking adout i don't pee in a bag but your some tuff guy talling about people with health problems.  other people have health problems  that shows what kind of guy you are.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (May 3, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> ONLY MET YOU ONCE IN GEORGETOWN AND YOU WERE ON THE CLUB WE WERE HUNTING LOOKING FOR DOGS YOU CLAIMED. OTHER THAN THAT ITS JUST WHAT IVE BEEN TOLD TALKING TO FOLKS AROUND HERE. I DOUBT ANY HUNTER IS JEALOUS OF SOMEONE NEEDING TWO AIRLINE SEATS AND CARRYING HIS PEE IN A BAG


Well  i ve  know Rut  for a long time  and he is  a good friend of mine, but  for  u  to talk about someone with health problems   that just  shows how big of a  piece of Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----  u really are, Maybe if  ur lucky  Rut  will give  u some of his culls, probly better than anything u ever had or will have, as  far  an  being in  georgetown he was probly with me  jackass


----------



## rutconger (May 3, 2010)

you call me a outlaw but i never maded the hall of shame like sghoghunter sounds like you hunt with outlaws


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 3, 2010)

SORRY DIDNT KNOW BEING A FATBUTT WAS A HEALTH CONDITION


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 3, 2010)

rutconger said:


> you call me a outlaw but i never maded the hall of shame like sghoghunter sounds like you hunt with outlaws



NO I HOG HUNT WITH SOMEONE WHO POACHED A DEER AND THAT WAS WRONG IMO BUT IVE NEVER HAD A LANDOWNER TELL ME HE WAS THE REASON MANY PEOPLE IN THIS COUNTY DONT ALLOW HOGDOGGERS


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 3, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Well  i ve  know Rut  for a long time  and he is  a good friend of mine, but  for  u  to talk about someone with health problems   that just  shows how big of a  piece of Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----  u really are, Maybe if  ur lucky  Rut  will give  u some of his culls, probly better than anything u ever had or will have, as  far  an  being in  georgetown he was probly with me  jackass


SO YOU WERE TRESSPASSING TOO? I WOULDNT WANT ANY OF HIS DOGS FROM WHAT I HEAR ABOUT THE WAY HE TREATS THEM.


----------



## rutconger (May 3, 2010)

i was hunting on WC Bradly land with a friend an we meet you in a public drit road and we let you go on the land we was hunting to get your dogs


----------



## rutconger (May 3, 2010)

it is always what you hear not what you know


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (May 3, 2010)

this is rough fellas


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 3, 2010)

rutconger said:


> i was hunting on wc bradly land with a friend an we meet you in a public drit road and we let you go on the land we was hunting to get your dogs



your memory is almost as good as your english


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (May 3, 2010)

this is better than one of my wife's trash talkin' magazine"he said, she said, yo'mama said"


----------



## gcpatt (May 3, 2010)

What the point of this **** What are yall trying to achieve?


----------



## sghoghunter (May 3, 2010)

gcpatt said:


> What the point of this **** What are yall trying to achieve?



Thats what I was thinking when your buddy started all this with his lil sma^&!ss comment.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 3, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> I'm sure glad we went over there off highway 129 so those other guys that hunted over there Thursday night don't have to come back we saved them a trip by going ahead and catching the hogs



What was the point of this **** What was he trying to accomplish? You wouldn't like it if me, sghoghunter, and hogdog 76 went to the north farm or the south farm, which by the way we do have permission to hunt, and posted some of the same crap. Don't have a problem with you gcpatt, I don't even have a problem with ya'll catching the hogs but I do take offence to smart mouth punk that don't know when to leave well enough alone. Just maybe ME and HIDE AND SEEK can run into each other and we'll see what that mouth is made of.


----------



## gcpatt (May 3, 2010)

It would not bother me a bit it is just a hog and people talking.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 3, 2010)

Good luck to all that will hunt the north farm - we caught those last month.  Just waiting on some more to come back.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 3, 2010)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> Good luck to all that will hunt the north farm - we caught those last month.  Just waiting on some more to come back.



They move alot. Got to be at the right place at the right time with some good dogs. But mine very seldom leave our feet, or so it was said.


----------



## rutconger (May 3, 2010)

shawn let me know when go back to the north farm we got rigth to the other side of the creek


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 3, 2010)

Yes, Rut we will let u know.  The hogs are not there, but as soon as they come back will let u know.  Just waiting on Mikey to call.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 3, 2010)

Look Emc'er I know u are not talking about my husband.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 3, 2010)

we do not have to tear down gates over there, we have permission.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 3, 2010)

Take it easy. I wasn't talkin' about your husband. That is why I deleted the post I didn't make myself clear as to who I was talkin' about.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 3, 2010)

Thank you for clearing that. Jill


----------



## FIND and CATCH (May 3, 2010)

*ha*

All i said was the truth no running of the mouth I don't care where ya hunt or who You brag to it ain't gonna bother me one bit there are pletty of hogs for us to catch, us and y'all don't know why y'all started crying on here and took it so personally when I never said no names guess it was true ha ha and as for you "eWorthless911911"  I ain't worried about you because if you come around here I might end this little internet ego your trying to
 build so think before ya act you might get caught too


----------



## rutconger (May 3, 2010)

i have not  tore anyones gates down there you go with that "hear say "crap


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (May 3, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> SO YOU WERE TRESSPASSING TOO? I WOULDNT WANT ANY OF HIS DOGS FROM WHAT I HEAR ABOUT THE WAY HE TREATS THEM.


 No  i wasnt  trespassing   u   were on a  farm that  i  have  had the  hog hunting rights on  since 2004,  and  u  were on  rack and spurs lease on coffinton rd. which is 1200 acrs of the 26,000 + acrs  of the  land  i  have rights  to go on  and  still do, and if my dogs go there  i got all  the permission i need  to go,so  u need to get ur facts  straight b4  u call me  a trespasser


----------



## rutconger (May 3, 2010)

thanks ga-jadgterrier for clearn the proper land stats  how you like them culls


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 3, 2010)

My wife says that I should grow up and be a more responsable adult. So here it goes, I would like to apologize for takin' offence to some of the fruitless comments that were directed towards me and my huntin' buddies. Please accept my sincere apology. gcpatt, find and catch, rutconger, and anyone else that I may have offended I'm sorry. It was just a hog and people talkin'. You can't catch em' all. I was speakin' out of turn.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (May 3, 2010)




----------



## ga-jadgterrier (May 3, 2010)

rutconger said:


> thanks ga-jadgterrier for clearn the proper land stats  how you like them culls


no  problem   Rut,  u get  anymore culls  like what u  gave me in the past    i would be  glad to come and get them, just  hope they r  in good shape   since u dont take care of them


----------



## baydog (May 4, 2010)

after all that,  good hogs


----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 4, 2010)

eWarren19842008 said:


> My wife says that I should grow up and be a more responsable adult. So here it goes, I would like to apologize for takin' offence to some of the fruitless comments that were directed towards me and my huntin' buddies. Please accept my sincere apology. gcpatt, find and catch, rutconger, and anyone else that I may have offended I'm sorry. It was just a hog and people talkin'. You can't catch em' all. I was speakin' out of turn.




Good on you for mannin up and apologizing.

I dont know none of yall but it is entertaining at times.

I have a bit of a quick temper and sometimes I have to back up, calm down and then offer an apology because normally none of it is worth the fuss


----------



## rutconger (May 4, 2010)

I am not mad but,  that is "BULL CRAP" talking about people's health problems, when you do not know what you are talking about.  Even though it  is none of your business (might I add) here is the facts:  I had an emergency colonoscopy and stayed in ICU unit  for 3 days then 11 days in a hospital bed.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 4, 2010)

and to reply to your health issues Rut, no one wants to go through what you have been through.  A colonoscopy is a long battle and not a battle that anyone wants to have to face.  I have always been taught, "never make fun of someone because generally it comes back on you x 2.   Also, I would like to add...thank you for giving my 3 year old son his first "hog dog".  She is pretty jam-up (I might say)but, then again I dont like to say how good a dog is especially these days and times.  
Jill Williams Gunn


----------



## rutconger (May 4, 2010)

My opinion is, it is better for a kid to be in the woods then out on the streets finding trouble.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (May 4, 2010)

I agree with u and all other parents will too.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (May 4, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> All i said was the truth no running of the mouth I don't care where ya hunt or who You brag to it ain't gonna bother me one bit there are pletty of hogs for us to catch, us and y'all don't know why y'all started crying on here and took it so personally when I never said no names guess it was true ha ha and as for you "eWorthless911911"  I ain't worried about you because if you come around here I might end this little internet ego your trying to
> build so think before ya act you might get caught too


DONT CRAWFISH NOW! YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WERE TRYING TO GET STARTED AND NOW YOU GOT IT SO ENJOY


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 4, 2010)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Good on you for mannin up and apologizing.
> 
> I dont know none of yall but it is entertaining at times.
> 
> I have a bit of a quick temper and sometimes I have to back up, calm down and then offer an apology because normally none of it is worth the fuss



Tryin' to do the right thing isn't always easy when you got a hot temper. We can't be perfect, it is just human nature to get a little sideways sometimes. After my wife brought it to my attention that I was actin' like the smart a'lick little school boy I used to be, I kinda calmed down, took a breath, backed up and OFFERED and apology. Note the word OFFERED in this statement.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (May 4, 2010)

rutconger said:


> i dont back up



If I'm in the wrong I do. I took what was said and let it get under my skin. I responded to something that I should have let go in one ear and out the other.


----------



## FIND and CATCH (May 4, 2010)

*hog*

I ain't never crawfished I accept the apology all it was was a joke I would expect the same from other people its been done before didn't know it was gonna go this far and it was gonna bring it to a personal level and not about hogs and dogs like the fourum says so IV learned my lesson some people cant take a joke


----------



## gcpatt (May 4, 2010)

I never took offence to any of it. It did not bother me.


----------

